

Linux Foundation sites almost all back in action after September attack - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/237829/linux-foundation-sites-almost-all-back-action

======
TheTechScribe
This has been updated with new information that confirms the Linux Developer
Network will not be returning.

